# RIP Marcella Hazan



## mr drinky (Sep 29, 2013)

The Italian cooking titan died this morning in Florida. 

k.


----------



## pitonboy (Sep 29, 2013)

But her cuisine lives on! RIP


----------



## Asteger (Sep 29, 2013)

And so it is! Ah man... But 90 years, apparently. Not bad at all. Lets hope good cookin' had a part to play in that.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 29, 2013)

One of the Great Ones. RIP.


----------



## 77kath (Sep 29, 2013)

My copy of her book is tattered and smeared. I'm making her minestrone just now.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 29, 2013)

RIP. Let the legends of her work live on.


----------



## Asteger (Sep 29, 2013)

77kath said:


> My copy of her book is tattered and smeared. I'm making her minestrone just now.



Excellent minestrone, isn't it?


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 29, 2013)

I feel like I should cook something commemorating her...

Stefan


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 29, 2013)

I am reluctant to tell my girlfriend this. She taught herself to cook from Marcella Hazan, and still rereads her for fun. Maybe I'll make something for her this week.


----------



## don (Sep 30, 2013)

I have her cookbook on the nightstand at the moment.


----------



## Asteger (Sep 30, 2013)

Which of her books do you all have? Classic or Essentials? Or...? Essentials for me, and the only one I've handled.


----------



## Asteger (Oct 6, 2013)

... Looking at it again, I hadn't realized that Essentials is a kind of compilation.

Anyway, very nice obit here: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/06/marcella-hazan


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 6, 2013)

oh, ****. rest in peace.


----------

